# Quelle est la consommation de mon MacPro pour un onduleur?



## esquisse1 (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'envisage d'acheter un onduleur pour protéger mon MP.La question est:
combien consomme tout ça pour trouver le bon modèle d'onduleur?
-Macpro 2x2.8 GHz (early 2008)
-12 Go de ram
-2 SSD (internes)
-4 HDD (internes)
-1 Raid 1 1,5 To en firewire 800
J'ai regardé sur les forums,j'estime la consommation à environ 1000 W.
*Suis je loin du compte ?*
Je n'ai pas d'idée précise de la consommation,et comme l'onduleur doit être choisi en fonction de la consommation (entre autre)...ben,je sèche..
 Merci pour votre aide


----------



## cherryblue (28 Novembre 2010)

1000 W pour un mac pro ? c'est un peu beaucoup... 
jette un oeil ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2836?viewlocale=fr_FR


si tu cherches un onduleur qui te permette, en cas de coupure de courant, d'avoir le temps d'éteindre ton mac proprement, un truc de ce genre fait l'affaire : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4780/onduleur-mge-eaton-ellipse-asr-1000-usbs-1000-va.html 

ça te permettra une autonomie à la louche, de 15 à 30 minutes (selon qu'en plus tu raccordes ou pas un écran), suffisant donc pour avoir le temps de sauvegarder le travail en cours et d'éteindre le mac

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

je sais pas comment tu calcules ta consommation pour le mac pro 2008 mais j'arrive plutôt à ça

Au max :
- CPU : 318W
- RAM : 12 x 10 = 120W
- 2 x SSD = 2X1W = 2W (en moyenne, les ssd allant de 0,5 à 1,5 W)
- Raid 4x1,5To = 4x10W = 40W
- Raid 1 externe en firewire  = 2x10W = 20W (et la conso du boitier ?)
- tu oublies la carte graphique ! la radeon HD 2600 doit consommer dans les 25 Watts en utilisation 2D

on arrive à un total de 515 W sachant que le CPU est ici dans sa consommation max (elle baisse à 155 W au repos) donc 352 W 
Si tu ajoutes l'écran (85 W on va dire) tu arrives à un total de moins de 600W ce qui est déjà beaucoup, je dirais que tu dois être dans les 350 W dans une utilisation non intensive de ton mac et d'ailleurs, si tu fonctionnes sous onduleur, c'est pas à ce moment que tu vas te mettre à lancer des gros calculs...


----------



## esquisse1 (28 Novembre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> 1000 W pour un mac pro ? c'est un peu beaucoup...
> jette un oeil ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2836?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> 
> ...



Chapeau bas pour ces explications ! une fois de plus,tu m'aides beaucoup,merci !
(considerant que j'ai 2 écrans,je rajoute 85W à ton résultat,soit environ 600 W maxi,j'ai bon ? )


----------



## cherryblue (29 Novembre 2010)

oui, 85 watts c'est déjà pas mal, c'est la consommation moyenne d'un écran 24 pouces pas très récent de type DELL 2408 WFP (un vrai radiateur !) sachant que des efforts sont été portés sur la consommation des écrans plus récents. L'ancien 30 pouces Apple, c'est 150 watts (!!) mais un écran 22 pouces actuel, c'est généralement moins de 50 Watts, et ça baisse encore si le rétro éclairage est de type LED. 
 Lenovo par exemple ayant même sorti des écrans 22'' consommant moins de 20 watts
De plus c'est comme pour le mac, la conso maximum n'est pas forcément la consommation réelle en utilisation. Il te faut donc prendre une valeur moyenne pour être au plus prêt de la consommation réelle au quotidien. Pense aussi que si tu branches 2 écrans sur ta carte graphique, tu tires plus dessus et elle consomme plus. 
Et les disques durs pareil. 10 ou 12 Watts c'est la conso moyenne. ça peut monter à plus si tu es en période de sollicitation intensive des disques avec écriture de gros fichiers, sauvegarde etc. Mais ça peut baisser à seulement quelques Watts si les disques sont en repos (et surtout si tu as des disques à économie d'énergie type WD green power qui sont optimisés pour moins consommer)


----------



## esquisse1 (29 Novembre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> 85 watts c'est déjà pas mal, c'est la consommation moyenne d'un écran 24 pouces pas très récent de type DELL 2408 WFP (un vrai radiateur !) s



ouaip,j'ai un 2407WFP-HC et c'est vrai que ça tient chaud l'hiver 
le deuxième écran est un Dell 2209 WA qui est donné pour 52 W en fonctionnement (il est plus récent :1 an)


----------



## Yoyo_64 (30 Novembre 2010)

Excusez-moi de vous demander pardon, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord ...

Le lien donné par Esquisse donne en fait la puissance consommée totale par l'UC, en idle ou à fond !
Et si on suit les abacs donnés par les constructeurs d'onduleurs, avec 1000VA, on a effectivement 15 min d'autonomie avec un Mac Pro à fond, la puissance max de son alim, sans écrans ou périphériques. Et comme on ne choisis pas quand ça coupe, pour disons 20 min d'autonomie à fond tout compris, il vaut beaucoup mieux un 1500VA, certes 50% plus cher ...
Ou savoir qu'avec un 1000VA, ce sera 10 à 20 min tout compris suivant l'usage ... ( 150 / 320 W hors périphériques ).

Pour info, ce genre de batterie dure 3 ans en moyenne, suivant sollicitation et exposition aux caprices du courant.
Et qu'à 2 ans, il y a un peu moins d'autonomie, et surtout que ça met encore plus longtemps à se recharger, plusieurs heures en tout, en cas de coupure à répétition.

En zone exposée, à protéger par une prise para-surtensions.

@ +


----------



## esquisse1 (2 Décembre 2010)

J'ai finalement pris celui ci :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/11...sbs-1100-va-usb-8-connecteurs-de-sortie-.html
Installé et rassuré (je n'aimais pas trop les micro coupures et baisses de tension (relativement)fréquentes dans mon appart)


----------



## esquisse1 (3 Décembre 2010)

Juste une question car les avis sont partagés sur les forums (et rien dans la doc de l'onduleur à ce propos) :
Faut il éteindre l'onduleur lorsqu'on éteint le Mac ou bien le laisser allumé 24/24  ?


----------



## bdlapierre (10 Janvier 2011)

cherryblue a dit:


> 1000 W pour un mac pro ? c'est un peu beaucoup...
> jette un oeil ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2836?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> 
> ...



Bon a savoir. 
Et la consommation 
(avec un ecran 24" et 2 disques 3,5" 6400 trs 1 to et un 2 to
6400 trs en firewire 800, en externe ) donnerait quoi relié à :
1-Un Mac MINI ?
ou
2-Un Imac 21" 
ou
3-un Macbook Pro 15 " avec les 2  cartes graphiques ?
SVP
Je vais sans doute switcher de mon Mac Pro à l'un de ces trois produits pour cause de consommation electrique exessive de la bête.
Je ne sais même pas quoi prendre de silencieux (pas plus bruyant que l'Imac ou le portable) pour loger les disques en externe....(internes pour l'instant dans le mac pro)

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h22 ----------




esquisse1 a dit:


> Juste une question car les avis sont partagés sur les forums (et rien dans la doc de l'onduleur à ce propos) :
> Faut il éteindre l'onduleur lorsqu'on éteint le Mac ou bien le laisser allumé 24/24  ?



Apparemment, le Mac Pro éteint CONSOMME toujours (pour réactiver le bouton d'allumage)
Pour avoir "VU" des onduleurs griller au Taf en jour d'orage et en d'autres endroits la surtension remontant jusqu'aux ordinateurs, je te conseillerai, éteint, de débrancher l'alimentation du Mac Pro.
Pour l'onduleur, si on le débranche, il ne charge pas sa batterie et chez moi il biiiiiipe, ce qui est tres désagréable.
Donc :
Onduleur branché, Mac pro débranché.


----------



## esquisse1 (10 Janvier 2011)

bdlapierre a dit:


> Je vais sans doute switcher de mon Mac Pro à l'un de ces trois produits pour cause de consommation electrique exessive de la bête.


Avec iStat,j'ai moins de 200 w de conso pour le Macpro avec 4 DD internes + 2 SSD....On peut pas dire que ce soit énorme :mouais:


----------



## lamidenis (21 Janvier 2011)

Salut esquisse1,

Quel est ton modèle de mac pro ? (année, config' générale).

Merci @+


----------



## lamidenis (2 Février 2011)

En fait, ce que je cherche partout et que je ne trouve pas c'est quelqu'un qui puisse m'indiquer la consommation des derniers Mac Pro. Et même, plus précisément, le Mac Pro d'entrée de gamme (le Nehalem).
Apple publie des chiffres mais concernant la révision précédente, pas l'actuelle.

Quelqu'un ici pourrait-il se dévouer et mesurer, s'il le peut, la consommation de la machine à différents moments (veille, surf, DVD, bureautique, encodage costaud...)

SVP !


----------



## Gautier (6 Février 2011)

Bon, je ne sais pas combien consomme mon Mac Pro (Quad Nehalem) mais j'ai un onduleur MGE Ellipse 1500 et ça marche bien. En cas de coupure, Mac OS X te prévient et dans les Préférences Système, tu peux faire en sorte que ton Mac s'éteigne tout seul. Aucun logiciel à installer, c'est du standard (Leopard ou Snow Leopard)  

Sur secteur :






J'ai débranché la prise :





Dans les Préférences Système :





Mon onduleur a déjà plus de 3 ans, la batterie ne doit pas être au top mais ça marche. Un bémol : sur cet onduleur, il y a aussi des prises protégées contre les surtensions - et non secourues par la batterie - et chez moi cela ne fonctionne plus si j'en crois le voyant adéquat (je n'ai pas essayé de capter la foudre pour vérifier).


----------



## bdlapierre (16 Mai 2011)

Gautier a dit:


> Bon, je ne sais pas combien consomme mon Mac Pro (Quad Nehalem) mais j'ai un onduleur MGE Ellipse 1500 et ça marche bien. En cas de coupure, Mac OS X te prévient et dans les Préférences Système, tu peux faire en sorte que ton Mac s'éteigne tout seul. Aucun logiciel à installer, c'est du standard (Leopard ou Snow Leopard)
> 
> Sur secteur :
> 
> ...




Et le MGE ELLIPSE 1000, il fonctionne bien aussi, avec imprimante miltifonction, macpro, 2 écrans de branchés. 
4 prises parafoudre et 4 prises onduleur et parafoudre. pas de souci.


----------



## Fred7900 (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je déterre un peu ce post concernant les onduleurs.

Il existe actuellement des onduleurs ayant une fonction master, et qui coupent les prises appairé à la prise master, genre le macpro sur master et l'écran sur une prise appairé s'éteindra quand on coupera le macpro (suis-je claire ?).

Il est dit dans le post : 


bdlapierre a dit:


> Apparemment, le Mac Pro éteint CONSOMME toujours (pour réactiver le bouton d'allumage)



Cela ne pose t il pas de problème ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2016)

Fred7900 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je déterre un peu ce post concernant les onduleurs.
> 
> ...


Sur l'onduleur que je connais un APC by Schneider qui a une prise master, cette prise est "étalonable". Tu apprends à ton onduleur conbien consomme ton master quand il est éteint.


----------



## Fred7900 (21 Juillet 2016)

Merci pour la réponse

Ma crainte est de savoir si il coupe aussi le master (à 0W) ou pas, car le bouton power du mac pro nécessite environ 1W pour fonctionner (idem je crois pour un iMac).
Ou bien est-ce paramétrable aussi ?


----------



## daffyb (21 Juillet 2016)

Fred7900 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse
> 
> Ma crainte est de savoir si il coupe aussi le master (à 0W) ou pas, car le bouton power du mac pro nécessite environ 1W pour fonctionner (idem je crois pour un iMac).
> Ou bien est-ce paramétrable aussi ?


non il ne coupe pas le Master  Réfléchi... si tu coupes le master, tu fais comment pour rallumer ? tu appuies sur un bouton de l'onduleur ?


----------



## Fred7900 (21 Juillet 2016)

Tant mieux, c'est ce que je voulais savoir.

J'en profite pour une autre question :
J'aurai un nas en plus du mac à brancher sur l'onduleur, le but étant aussi de les couper proprement via UPS en cas de coupure.
Or en général il n'y a qu'une sortie UPS sur l'onduleur. Il est possible sous windows que le nas dise au pc de s'éteindre.
Or sur mac rien de telle, ou bidouille et tout.
J'ai lu qq part qu'il suffisait de mettre un hub usb et aller et au mac, et au nas comme ça.
QQ un confirme que ça fonctionne ?


----------

